# male or female



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

I have 6 reds but how would ya tell if you ave male or female?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Not possible until you witness them actually breeding...
Males and females look the same.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Frank's site covers it more extensively. They aren't sexually dimorphic, so you'd have to see them breed (like Judazzz said) or disect them.

Joe


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ask Nate - he can do it


----------



## TerrOr (Jul 5, 2003)

I heard a theory that said thicker piranhas tend to be females and thinner males, I dont know if it's true or not.

They have to be adults.
And make sure they're not full because then they will all look the same.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Wouldn't a female full of eggs look pretty fat?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

a female with eggs would look pretty fat but so would a well fed male 
you just cant tell and thats fact
dixon


----------



## TerrOr (Jul 5, 2003)

Its just a theory somtimes it will probably work. With 6 piranhas there will probably be at least 1 of each gender.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I think I got three female reds in my tank...because they always have a big stomach comparing to other three...but i'm sure that there is at least one female in my tank...this is the fish i'm referring to...


----------

